# Dr. Joe



## Drjoe39 (Oct 18, 2016)

Retired. Need income producing hobby. Handy w/tools. Want to build up to ten (10) hives by late winter/early spring. OPEN TO ANY SUGGESTIONS!! "The mark of an educated person is to approach information with caution, tentativeness and flexibility." So, fire away!


----------



## crofter (May 5, 2011)

Unless you are set upon building all with your own hands I would cast about for some good used equipment. Often it is way cheaper than the material cost alone. Whatever you do build or buy, make sure its critical dimensions are interchangeable with future equipment you will run with. Lots of threads here on pros and cons of different equipment to go with for your area and physical abilities.

A fair bit of skepticism is quite an asset!


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

Welcome to Beesource!

>> Want to build up to ten (10) hives by late winter/early spring. 

If you mean that you want to build the hive bodies themselves. free plans for virtually any Lang style hive equipment are here:
http://beesource.com/build-it-yourself/


If instead you meant you wanted to start with 10 hives - _including bees_, your choices will be much improved by early spring.


----------



## loghousebees (Jun 13, 2014)

"An income producing hobby." I am not sure where I heard this, maybe right here on Beesource,.......If you want to make a small fortune in beekeeping, start out with a large fortune! 

I make all my own hive parts except frames. It's a relaxing hobby.....mostly, especially if you like the woodworking and the bees are just fascinating.


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome Joe!


----------



## Daniel Y (Sep 12, 2011)

Joe, I started nearly 5 years ago preparing for retirement. As in things to do that will also make a bit of money. As far as bees go capturing swarms building them up and selling them along with the occasional cut out are the ones I find make money. For the most part it is seasonal and requires you are available at a moments notice for swarms. But does work and the seasonal thing works for the retired part. What full size colonies I have I try to split to more colonies in order to sell them. Honey makes some money but not enough to work for.


----------



## Hops Brewster (Jun 17, 2014)

Welcome Joe,
Like any agricultural endeavor, beekeeping may or may not be profitable in a given year, depending upon variables beyond your control. It's doable, but I haven't succeeded in making my hobby pay for itself yet. Maybe next year.
Your greatest challenge is learning to keep them alive through their first winter with you. Major factors to study for basic life support; 
-Varro destructor mites and the diseases they vector
-small hive beetle
-Africanized honey bees
-proper smoker use
-frame and hive manipulation
-hive observation

Once you know how to keep them alive you will learn how to make increase, which is the root of your profit (honey does not usually come from failing hives).


----------

